# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Çfarë ju ka mësuar jeta?

## Albo

Forumi mbledh anëtarë të moshave të ndryshme, nga vende të ndryshme, me eksperienca jete të ndryshme. Duke u nisur nga ky fakt, dhe duke qenë se ju jeni mbledhur të gjithë në një temë si kjo, mendova se do të ishte e udhës që tu bënim një pyetje paksa ndryshe nga pyetjet e tjera:

*- Çfarë ju ka mësuar jeta?*

Me pak fjalë, secili prej jush është i ftuar që të ndalet e të ulet pak e të meditojë mbi jetën e tij dhe për ato vite që mban mbi supe. Pasi ta bëni këtë gjë, mundohuni të dilni me nje listë këshillash për të gjithë anëtarët e këtij forumi, këshilla që ju i keni mësuar nga jeta juaj.

Kjo temë është e veçantë pasi nuk është një temë diskutimi, është një temë ku secili prej jush hedh disa këshilla për të gjithë anëtarët e ketij forumi, këshilla që sipas jush do tu vinin në ndihmë të gjithë anëtarëve të forumit pavarësisht nga mosha apo eksperienca e jetës.

Çdo anëtar i forumit është i ftuar të shprehi mendimin e tij të plotë në një postim më poshtë dhe të lexojë në heshtje këshillat e anëtarëve të tjerë.

Albo

----------


## friendlyboy1

jeta me ka mesuar qe komunistat socialistat jan rraca me keqe ne bot

----------


## Zemrushja

Jeta me ka mesuar plot gjera

Ne radhe te pare me ka msuar si te perballoj dhimbjet e humbjes se familjareve tane. Me mesoi se kur humb dike, e mira eshte te shofesh jeten Para dhe jo te rrish me mendje Pas

Me vone msova si te Shohesh ne Jete.. Si te perballosh hallet ndonese nuk ke moshe per to.. Si ti perballosh ato ne menyre sa me eficiente, duke analizuar te gjitha rruget e mundshme dhe te nxjerresh se cila eshte ajo rrugice qe "ti" duhet te ndiekesh. Jeta eshte e gjate dhe ka shume mbrekulli brenda, ashtu si ka dhe shume befasi. Shpresoj te msoj prej saj cdi dit e me shume pasi .. Cdo dhimbje dhe cdo gezim jane pjeset qe e ndryshojne monotonine e jetes sone

Zemrushja

----------


## Darius

Jeta pa llogaritur sa vite ka dikush ne kurriz te meson shume gjera, te meson qe mund te gabosh dhe sesi te mos i perseritesh keto gabime. Mua jeta me ka mesuar sesa e shkurter eshte qe te shpenzohet me inate, urrejtje, pengje apo "qarje" dhe sa e vlefshme eshte kur zevendesohet me dashuri, miresi dhe dhembshuri. Me ka mesuar sesa e bukur mund te behet nese ato qe permenda arrin te behesh pjese e tyre dhe ti ndash me te tjeret. Me ka mesuar sesa mund te vrasi nje fjale e thene pamenduar apo nje veprim i pamatur dhe sa e veshtire mund te jete per ta riparuar. Me ka mesuar qe te jem pergjegjes per veprimet e mija, te kerkoj falje per gabimet e mija dhe te fal gabimet e te tjereve. Me ka mesuar te injoroj te keqin por jo te keqen. Me ka mesuar veshtiresite dhe hallet e shumta qe te bien ne kurriz dhe sesi mund te perballohen.
Dhe mbi te gjita me ka mesuar qe vjen nje dite qe ajo qe ka rendesi nuk eshte se cfare ben dhe cfare mendon, se cfare thua apo vepron... vijme ne kete bote dhe nje dite do ikim. Ajo qe me te vertete ka rendesi eshte se cfare leme pas.

----------


## kiniku

> *- Çfarë ju ka mësuar jeta?*



Jeta eshte Mesuese qe insiston deri sa mesimi te mesohet.  

Kosovaret sikur une mund te ankohen se kane pasur jete te veshtire por jo edhe te merzitshme. Jeta ne Kosove ka bere qe te provoj cdo gje (pervec te shkoj ne Xhami dhe te jem prind), jam shkolluar, kam punuar, alkoholin, burgun, luften,  rrezikun, urrejtjen, dashurine, motocikletat, pak kohe boten e jashtme, humbjen e te afermve, deshprimin, tradhetine, gezimin dhe krejt keto per nje kohe relativisht te shkurter. Harrova te permend edhe vajzat.  :buzeqeshje:  

Jeta me ka mesuar te jetoj, sidoqofte.

Kshilla ime: Mos kini frige nga vetvetja.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Cfare me ka mesuar Jeta?
Qe Gabimet mos te perseriten me.Qe te rrespektoj te gjithe pa dallim.Qe te mos e eksagjeroj me gjerat ete cilat te ulin Personalitetin ne syte e te tjereve.   (Alkool)
Edhe me Kryesorja qe mos te arrij kurre qe mbas Shkolles te nisem prap per ne Emigrim.

----------


## rina_

Jeta me ka mesuar te gjitha...
edhe te mirat edhe te kqijat....
vuajtjet, gezimet....

----------


## AlbaneZ

Nga jeta meson shume gjera,si gezim si hidherim si pune si pushim.Duhet shfrytezuar me maksimum me sa mundesi te kesh,pasi jeta eshte e shkurter prandaj dhe e dua jeten,qe ta jetoj ate  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Bledari

*Jeta me ka mesuar se si te sillem ne kete bote, se si te sillem me njerezit qe me rrethojne qofte te keqinj qofte dhe te mire.
Jeta me ka mesuar se si te bej dallimin mes te mires dhe te keqes.
Jeta me ka mesuar te dashuroj dhe te urrej.
Por.... jeta ka akoma shume gjera per te me mesuar mua kshu qe mesimi ne jete kurr nuk ka fund.

Bledari*

----------


## Gimi3

> Jeta me ka mesuar plot gjera
> 
> Ne radhe te pare me ka msuar si te perballoj dhimbjet e humbjes se familjareve tane. Me mesoi se kur humb dike, e mira eshte te shofesh jeten Para dhe jo te rrish me mendje Pas
> 
> Me vone msova si te Shohesh ne Jete.. Si te perballosh hallet ndonese nuk ke moshe per to.. Si ti perballosh ato ne menyre sa me eficiente, duke analizuar te gjitha rruget e mundshme dhe te nxjerresh se cila eshte ajo rrugice qe "ti" duhet te ndiekesh. Jeta eshte e gjate dhe ka shume mbrekulli brenda, ashtu si ka dhe shume befasi. Shpresoj te msoj prej saj cdi dit e me shume pasi .. Cdo dhimbje dhe cdo gezim jane pjeset qe e ndryshojne monotonine e jetes sone
> 
> Zemrushja


" RRUGET E JETES JANE TE GJATA POR VET JETA ESHTE E SHKURTER "  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ATMAN

> albo pyet


*Çfarë ju ka mësuar jeta?* 




> une i pergjigjem me filozofi spirituale


CDO aksion dhe pune e juaj duhet te jete e drejtuar drejt ENTITETIT SUPREM,
pa ate,te gjitha punet tuaja jane nje hic , nje zero.

nuk eshte e rendesishme se sa e madhe eshte puna qe beni ,sado e madhe qe te duket ajo do te shkoje dem nese nuk eshte drejtuar drejt Zotit

nese ju beni edhe pak pune duke menduar ATE (Zotin) keni bere ne te vertete shume 

AI eshte si numri 1 dhe punet dhe veprimet tuaja jane si numri 0 

nese mendoni me pare 1 (njeshin,zotin) dhe ndiqni punet tuaja per kete 1 eshte tamam sikur ti shtoni nje 0 numrit 1 ,eshte tamam sikur ta shumezoni per dhjete cdo aksion dhe veprim tuajin 

por nese ky 1,ky ZOT, nuk eshte ne punet tuaja ,zerot e juaja do ti shtohen njera tjetres dhe rezulltati final i juaji,dhe jetes tuaj, do te jete zero 

pra vazhdoni te shumezoni ,dhe mos lejoni qe gjithshka e juaja te jete zero,keni marre nje forme fizike njeriu vetem e vetem per te njohur ATE ,mos lejoni qe jeta juaj te shperdorohet kot

----------


## goldian

te jesh i sinqeret eshte budallaleku me i madh ne bote

----------


## roni_s

Jeta me ka mesuar kete.

Budallai eshte njeriu me krenar ... sepse ai ne realitet me se miri e di se c'ështe krenaria

----------


## rina_

> Çfarë ju ka mësuar jeta?


Jeta mi ka mesuar te gjitha pos dashurise...

----------


## Azem Beta

Jam nje antar i ri ne kete forum,dhe desha ne rradh te par tju pershendes te gjithve,
gjithashtu komlimente dhe per temat, jan shum te qelluara,

Un jam emigrant,dhe kam kte mesazh per lexuesitjet.

----------


## Azem Beta

Jeta sesht enderr me perfundim te gezushem,
po zhgenderr kurv, qe te len me sy te pikllushem,

----------


## YaSmiN

Jeta me ka mesuar qe mos te jem aq e mire me te tjeret por ti urrej njerezit sepse aq e mire sa je aq me shume te hypin ne kurriz njerezit.Jo te gjithe sigurisht por disa.Edhe me pelqeu shkrimi i Bledarit.

----------


## Angjelini

> :
> 
> *- Çfarë ju ka mësuar jeta?*
> 
> Albo



Jeta  Me ka mesuar!!!

Dhimbjen  kur humbet nje  pjestar te familjes e  cila eshte dicka shume e veshtir ta perballosh ate dhimbje.
Me mesoi  se si eshte te jetoj ne kurbet  larg  nga njerzit e mi.
Me mesoi si te bej nje shoqeri  te re nga fillimi.
Me mesoi si te sillem me Prindit . shoqerine, bashkpuntoret, me te mirin dhe me te keqin.
Jeta  me mesoi shume e shume, Dhimbjen, hidhrimin, gezimin  te miren dhe te keqen, 
Me mesoi se si te respektoj nje te afert apo nje te  njohur apo te panjohur,

Jeta  mbi te gjitha me mesoi se cdo gje  Nqs e meritoj  do e fitoj

Me mesoj qe mos te perseris  gabimet e te kaluares

Jeta!! Edhe pse skam shume vite mbi kurriz  me ka mesuar shum dhe do me mesoje akoma

----------


## Davius

> Jeta mi ka mesuar te gjitha pos dashurise...


Oj Rinë tetovare, dashuria nuk mësohet, ajo përjetohet!

Në lidhje me temën në fjalë, 'Çfarë ju ka mësuar jeta?', dua të them vetëm dy fjalë: Jeta më ma mësuar gjithçka, pos asaj se si të dallojmë një njeri hipokrit nga një njeri i vërtetë!

----------


## Grindavecja-nr1

Edhe e keqja me e madhe e ka dicka te mire brenda dhe e e mira me e madhe e ka dicka te keqe brenda. Bota eshte nje lemsh i madh me permasa plus dhe minus infinit ne jemi epiqendra dhe qe gjerat te qendrojen ne balance duhet te kete po aq te mira sa dhe te keqija. Jeta vazhdon e veshtire nje dite me e lehte nje dite tjeter por asnjehere nuk ndalon. Nuk i dihet se kur e kena te shkrujtme me ik nga kjo bote prandaj cdo dite dua ta jetoj si te ishte e fundit. 

Pas shiut gjithmone del dielli!

----------

